# Selling lots of unpainted Lizardmen, some in box, some not (pictures included)



## steampunktau (Aug 12, 2009)

Have a bunch of Lizardmen that I bought but decided that I don't want. My store doesn't do returns so thought I'd list them here.

Some of it is primed white on the spree, some of it isn't, and only a few saurus are assembled (all are nonpainted aside from the primer)

The links are to pictures of them, I didn't want to bog down the thread with a bunch of direct images.

* Current Lizardman army book (can't remember if the current book is 7e or 8e)

* Old style Slann mage-priest (on a palanquin carried by 4x temple guard (metal)

http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj113/tekhnolyze/Mobile Uploads/2011-03-18_14-22-18_324.jpg

-

* 3x Salamander teams w/3 skinks each, two unopened, one opened and primed, with bases (metal)

http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj113/tekhnolyze/Mobile Uploads/2011-03-18_14-23-05_988.jpg

-

* 1x full unpainted Skink box (comes with 24 skinks and bases)

http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj113/tekhnolyze/Mobile Uploads/2011-03-18_14-24-57_160.jpg

-

* 1x full unpainted temple guard box (comes with 10 TG and bases)

http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj113/tekhnolyze/Mobile Uploads/2011-03-18_14-27-17_176.jpg

-

* 1x white primed but unpainted stegadon with vermin brown base (still on spree)

http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj113/tekhnolyze/Mobile Uploads/2011-03-18_14-28-58_613.jpg

-

* 3x metal skink chiefs/priests (not sure which)

http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj113/tekhnolyze/Mobile Uploads/2011-03-18_14-39-24_988.jpg

-

* most of the contents of the Lizardman Battalion box. Includes: 
-5x saurus cavalry (there are 8 riders but the box shorted me 3 saurus)
-12x skinks
-20x saurus warriors
-most of the bases, some painted vermin brown (possibly missing a couple, not sure)
-9x partially assembled temple guard (with baggy full of heads and everything else that came on their sprees)

saurus cavalry: http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj113/tekhnolyze/Mobile Uploads/2011-03-18_14-32-37_448.jpg

skinks: http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj113/tekhnolyze/Mobile Uploads/2011-03-18_14-54-11_418.jpg

saurus warriors: http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj113/tekhnolyze/Mobile Uploads/2011-03-18_14-34-59_933.jpg

------------

Paypal only. Looking for about USD$120.00 for the whole thing. Guessing store value is about $220 or so. Items are located in Fort Bragg, North Carolina. Buyer can pick them up or I'll ship UPS (buyer pays shipping cost). PM me or post here if you're interested. Thanks!


----------



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

Thats a great deal all I have are Space Marines for trade though you will probably sell this fast good luck.


----------



## steampunktau (Aug 12, 2009)

hacknslashgamer said:


> Thats a great deal all I have are Space Marines for trade though you will probably sell this fast good luck.


thats the hope


----------



## steampunktau (Aug 12, 2009)

still selling. Come on people, someone must need some new lizzies


----------



## Marremony (Dec 4, 2010)

Oh man, didn't see the paypal thing, I don't think I'll be able to buy, darn, _*unless*_ you'll take my cash. USD of course.
However nothing is diffinite. I just have to wait and see how things play out for me.


----------

